# Cube Order!



## kprox1994 (Jun 5, 2011)

Just Wanting to know what you think. (Ordering from Lightake)

For Sure: 2x2(Shengshou is cheaper, I have heard it is the same as the Ghosthand so which one should I get or another one?), 4x4 Shengshou?
Maybe:Square-1, Mini Type A, Magic, Master Pyramorphinx, Rainbow Cube, 2x3x3 (Domino)

This order can not be much over $20, so a 2x2, a 4x4, and 1-2 of the maybe's

My original plan was a SS 4x4 and 2x2, an SQ1, and a Mini Type A.

Feel free to suggest other things on which puzzles to get.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 5, 2011)

Stuick with whatever plan you want. Just enter RETAILMENOT for 7% off


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 5, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Stuick with whatever plan you want. Just enter RETAILMENOT for 7% off


 
Thanks for the code!


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 5, 2011)

I would not recommend shenghou 4x4. I would go with a Dayan+MF8 4x4.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 5, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I would not recommend shenghou 4x4. I would go with a Dayan+MF8 4x4.


 
$24 for 1 puzzle? Umm, no.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

If i were you i would honestly get the lanlan 2x2, a shengshou 4x4, an mf8 square-1, and the small type A cube. With the coupon, it will cost $25.70

glad i could help "mixed feelings"


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 6, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> If i were you i would honestly get the lanlan 2x2, a shengshou 4x4, an mf8 square-1, and the small type A cube. With the coupon, it will cost $25.70
> 
> glad i could help "mixed feelings"



Why the lanlan instead of SS or GH?
If I get a Square-1, I will get the Cubetwist one.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

i heard the lanlan 2x2 is faster and cuts corners better and the cubetwist square-1 will pop constanly if you are not a neat and accurate turner


----------



## Nestor (Jun 6, 2011)

Lan lan 2x2 is awesome. Best buy for the price.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks UnAbusador


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 6, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> i heard the lanlan 2x2 is faster and cuts corners better and the cubetwist square-1 will pop constanly if you are not a neat and accurate turner


 
So you don't own it? I heard the Ghosthand was better. And the Black MF8 is sold out, I will not really be speedsolving, I just want one that turns decently.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

so are you then a collector?


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 6, 2011)

Kinda both, I like getting new puzzles and speedsolve some of them, I just don't think that it is a puzzle I will get into serious solving with so with the price difference and my small budget the cube twist is good enough for me.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2011)

ShengShou 2x2 is good
ShengShou 4x4 is also good. My main
Square-1...um, what brand? Mf8?
Mini Alpha: Pretty good for OH
Magic: Good for novelty
Master Pyramorphix is good for novelty as wel
Rainbow Cube is good for novelty, once again
3x3x2: Good to learn from to apply to 3x3x4


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh i see, i just assumed it was serious speedsolving because the square- 1 is a wca event.


----------



## aminayuko (Jun 6, 2011)

hey phoenix death, sorry to be rude but actually read the replies between me and kprox1994.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jun 6, 2011)

If buying sq-1, please get a mf8 II, or just don't buy the cubetwist.


----------



## rubikmall (Jun 6, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> I would not recommend shenghou 4x4. I would go with a Dayan+MF8 4x4.


 
I have new coupon code from rubikmall. "cube" 5% off.


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 6, 2011)

Seconded. you will REALLY regret getting a shengshou 4x4, and then you'll be paying for a better one too. Suck it up and get something better.

Shengshou ...MASSIVE pops, (INTERNAL) that are a pain to fix.
Even at tightest, still terrible.
I'd totally sell you mine. Seriously.


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 6, 2011)

Decided to get a 2x2x3 instead.


----------



## Raifyehd (Jun 6, 2011)

I highly recommend the shengshou 4x4 but I have one important question. Why are you ordering from lightake when you could order from some of the great cubing stores based in the USA?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 6, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> hey phoenix death, sorry to be rude but actually read the replies between me and kprox1994.


 
And...?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 6, 2011)

aminayuko said:


> hey phoenix death, sorry to be rude but actually read the replies between me and kprox1994.


 
Lol wut


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 6, 2011)

Raifyehd said:


> I highly recommend the shengshou 4x4 but I have one important question. Why are you ordering from lightake when you could order from some of the great cubing stores based in the USA?


 
Because it costs more, and I don't have a job. This is leftover birthday money from 6 months ago that I never spent. I'm on a limited budget here, and I want to get as many good cubes as I can for the least amount of money even if it takes longer to get here.


----------



## Lochran (Jun 6, 2011)

JUst buy the SHengshou 2x2 and 4x4 and buy the ASquare 1 cubetwist( i have one it pops every 5 solves but it is good enough) u can also buy the pack cuz u are just paying $1 more for a bag and lube and buy the master pyramorphinx or morphinx



I just checked the price and it is around $5 over so just buy the 

Shengshou 4x4- $7.99
Shengshou 2x2-$4.32
Cubetwist Bag Stand Square 1 and lube pack-$7.99
TOTAL-$20.30
I know it is 30 cents over but i will reckon your parents will give u 30 cents

This is just my opinion on what to buy but ultimately it is your choice


----------



## kprox1994 (Jun 6, 2011)

Lochran said:


> JUst buy the SHengshou 2x2 and 4x4 and buy the ASquare 1 cubetwist( i have one it pops every 5 solves but it is good enough) u can also buy the pack cuz u are just paying $1 more for a bag and lube and buy the master pyramorphinx or morphinx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I already placed the order, got a SS 2x2 and 4x4, a Micro Type A, and a QJ 2x2x3, I might get the Square-1 some other time.


----------



## Selkie (Jun 6, 2011)

The Shenshou 4x4 is actually a really nice cube. I have mine lubed with Lubix on the core and silicon on the pieces and it is super fast.

It would be my main 4x4 but for the pops. As stated a pop is usually involves the inner core and when it does its essentially a DNF, unless you mind +2mins  For that reason my DaYan/MF8 is my main but if you dont force and push through a lockup on the SS it should serve you well. Part of the mechanism is built to stop core misalignments and the pops tend to happen when another part of the cube locks and then fights against this mech. I have found by not forcing through a lock you can cut out most pop occurances

I have no experience of the SS 2x2, I only have a Lanlan and GH. The Micro A's are good cubes, have a couple of those and nice to learn OH on and the 2x2x3 is also a nice puzzle.

Not a bad selection on a tight budget


----------



## HelpCube (Jun 6, 2011)

I have both a LanLan 2x2 and a ShengShou 2x2, and you can't even compare them. Lanlan is 5000000000000x better.


----------



## Lochran (Jun 8, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> I have both a LanLan 2x2 and a ShengShou 2x2, and you can't even compare them. Lanlan is 5000000000000x better.


 
i agree but the v2 is 10000000000000000000000x better


----------



## Bapao (Jun 8, 2011)

Lochran said:


> i agree but the v2 is 10000000000000000000000x better


 
I think you missed a zero there....


----------



## Aleksandr (Jun 8, 2011)

Share good price from rubikmall
$1.99
2x2x2 ES Magic Intelligence Test Cube Key Ring
http://www.rubikmall.com/detail.rubik/5068_2x2x2-ES-Magic-Intelligence-Test-Cube-Key-Ring


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 9, 2011)

Selkie said:


> The Shenshou 4x4 is actually a really nice cube. I have mine lubed with Lubix on the core and silicon on the pieces and it is super fast.


 
FINALLY. Someone that actually does this.


----------



## Keban (Jun 9, 2011)

I did that and mine is still meh :/

I don't solve 4x4 that much, and by no means am I good (1:45 average) but I don't really like the shengshou, partially because it's feels "chunky", like the pieces are constantly rolling over imperfections... idk. Mine also won't stop exploding, even though i have the screws almost all the way tight.

PS i have done the edge mod.


----------

